
The Next Generation (I3en) of I/O-Optimized EC2 Instances - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-the-next-generation-i3en-of-i-o-optimized-ec2-instances/
======
simonebrunozzi
Besides the PR-approved statements here and there that don't add much to the
meat of the topic, one should admire AWS' ability to innovate and add new
features and services at this incredible pace.

Right now, in 2019, I'd say that most IT organizations can benefit from "some"
use of AWS, at least, and that for certain use cases going close to 100% on
AWS might also be beneficial, when you take into account the "human" costs.

The amount of R&D and investments that AWS does makes their products more and
more compelling, comparatively to other products/services in the market (e.g.
private servers).

I just wish that there would be less cool-aid drinking and more practical
considerations when comparing prices between public and private cloud. I guess
it will come over time.

(disclaimer: worked at AWS from 2008 to 2014).

~~~
mattrp
100gbps is a bit more than a PR approved statement! It wasn’t much too long
ago that AWS guaranteed any kind of bandwidth beyond a gig.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I was referring to the first two paragraphs of "customer obsession", which
doesn't add anything substantial to the announcement.

~~~
mattrp
My apologies if that came off as criticism when it was intended to be violent
agreement.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
No need to apologize!

Also, careful with guaranteed - AWS has his special wording about SLAs and
guarantees, e.g. S3 "designed" for 11 9s of durability, which sounds like a
guarantee but it isn't.

~~~
_msw_
Disclosure: I work at AWS

Some organizations set high SLAs and play the odds that they will meet them,
figuring that it's worth it in marketing dollars if they have to pay out.

For an AWS SLA like Route53's 100% Availability [1], the service is
fundamentally engineered in a way that the SLA will be met. The S3 SLA can be
found at [2]

[1] [https://aws.amazon.com/route53/sla/](https://aws.amazon.com/route53/sla/)

[2] [https://aws.amazon.com/s3/sla/](https://aws.amazon.com/s3/sla/)

~~~
adreamingsoul
"the service is fundamentally engineered in a way that the SLA will be met"

So... with the recent Route53 outage, do you still believe that statement to
be true?

------
makeshifthoop
Jeff - Looks like there are some mistakes here
[https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/on-
demand/](https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/on-demand/)

i3en is showing "EBS only" under "Instance Storage"

------
awspm84
I3en drives have lower peak IOPS compared to the ones on I3 but storage
latency is 30-50% lower on I3en. Also, it is 50% cheaper than I3 on per GB
basis.

~~~
solidasparagus
Can you clarify what 'e' signifies and how it differs from 'd'?

~~~
AWS_F1
e for expanded capacity (i.e. 60TB), similar to X1e which had expanded memory
capacity. n for network-optimized just like C5n and P3dn

------
dhendo
Jeff - are the disks slower (but bigger) than the i3 versions?

It looks like the IOPS and throughput are lower at the top end (looking at the
two release pages).

~~~
jeffbarr
I am supposedly on a stay-cation this week. I'll ask the team to check this
thread.

~~~
brian_herman__
Enjoy your time off!

------
foobiekr
Curious that they do not mention _write_ IOPS.

~~~
Rafuino
Someone's gotta benchmark these and let us know

